# Christmas Lionhead Rabbit Babies



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We have two litters going to be born in November to be sold for Christmas babies. We are very excited about these two pairings!

Currently we do not have pictures of two of the rabbits we used, but we are getting some tomorrow.

The first litter is
Broken Red Tort Singlemane(throws doublemanes) buck
over
Dark grey pointed white doublemane doe
Babies due November 1st!

The second litter is
Orange Tort Singlemane buck (has thrown selfs)
over
Black Jap Harlequin Doublemane doe
Babies due November 4th!

All babies are sold no sooner then 6 weeks old. Will come with a starter bag of feed, and come with a homemade pedigree(does not influence price) if desired.

We are taking reservations for these breedings. Already have a few people on the list!

$12.00 each.
Neither breedings are related.

Pictures coming VERY soon! :angel2:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Congrats my lionhead doe, Ziva just had a litter today!


----------

